# retrieve a copy of a sent message



## TheRacingLine

Okay, this is really irritating.

Yesterday, I wrote a thread, but before I posted it, I wanted to send a copy of the thread to a mod because I wasn't sure on what section to post it.  I went to the Spanish-English section and scrolled down and found what I erroneously thought was a list of active mods.  So I choose to send my inquiry to piraña utria.  Once again, I erroneously assumed that a copy of this message and the very long thread it contained would get saved in my Private Messages.  Apparently, the save sent messages option is turned off by default and now I find that this mod hasn't been on WF a long time.

In case he logs onto WF, I sent him this message:

"Hola piraña utria,

Yesterday, I sent you a message that contained an unposted thread.  Can you please send me a copy of that message.  I thought it would get saved, but apparently it did not.

Thank you."

But it isn't likely that he will log back on, so I ask you for help or to direct me to someone who can help.  Can you retrieve a copy of that message, please?


----------



## chamyto

Don´t worry at all . When you open a thread , if you have realised the thread is in the wrong forum , use the red triangle . Any mod of that forum would kindly respond you as soon as possible . 
Be patient .


----------



## Antpax

Hi TheRacingLine,

Unfortunately, Piraña Utria is not available at the moment for personal reasons, but we  are trying  to contact him in order to retrieve your PM. Please be  patient.

Thank you for your understanding.

Regards.

Antpax(Mod)


----------



## TheRacingLine

Gracias amigo... err... Modmiga.


----------



## TheRacingLine

This is more or less the unposted thread:

"Hello,

Yo trabaje en una agencia de envíos aquí en los estados unidos.  Proveí servicios de envíos de dinero, de envíos de bienes/paqueteria, pago be billes/bills, entre otros.  En este momento, estoy escribiendo mi resume y no se como decir:

*agencia de envíos*

*envíos de dinero*
-A "money order" is not the same thing because money orders are domestic.  Or can they be international?

*envíos de bienes/envíos de mercancía/paquteria*
-According to Google Translate "envió(s) de mercancía" = "Comiton."  What is Comition?
-Is "courier/courier services" an accurate translation?

*pago de billes/bills*

Para ser claro, nuestros clientes eran personas comunes, no compañías.  También, los envíos eran internacionales, no domésticos, a Hispano-América.

This is where this turns into a cultural discussion:

In addition to the services listed above, we also offered check cashing, copying, printing, faxing, tax preparation and filing, and "pago de billes/bills."  I mention this because I don't think there is an American equivalent of these "agencias de envíos."  They are not like FedEx or UPS."

In which section should I post it?


----------



## TheRacingLine

TheRacingLine said:


> *pago de billes/bills*



I went looking on the web and found this:
buyforlessok (dot) com (slash) Services (slash) BillPaying

So, would it be adequate to say, "I provided bill paying services"?


----------



## chamyto

Hello , maybe in the vocabulary forum ( sub-sección financial terms ) . Bear in mind that you cannot make a multi-question , just only write an example of the sentence you have with the word you don´t understand. Provide context . And try your attempt if possible .
Only one question per-thread .


----------



## Mate

Hola:

Chamyto no es moderador pero lo que te aconseja está en línea con lo que un moderador te diría. 

Formula tu pregunta en el foro de traducciones EN-SP, (puede ser o no en Financial Terms).

Título simple y descriptivo: Agencia/servicio de envíos

Luego explica todo el contexto preferentemente en un solo idioma —tu lengua materna— y deja las preguntas relacionadas para otro hilo que deberás abrir aparte. 

Es importante que describas el tema a fondo (ya lo has hecho en este hilo pero deberás repetirlo en el otro) pero sin mezclarlo con temas paralelos que lo único que hacen es enturbiar el proceso de encontrar una respuesta a esta primera y principal pregunta. 

Suerte.

*Hilo cerrado*. 

Ps. Ante cualquier duda que persista, por favor comunícate conmigo o con cualquier otro moderador que veas participando activamente.


----------

